# Shipping companies



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

Can any one throw any light on the following two shipping companies....
Hazlewood Shipping Co. and Hopkins Jones & Co. circa 1919...
Thank you


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

As far as I am aware both these companies were based in Cardiff.The book "Cardiff Shipowners, by J. Geraint Jenkins and David Jenkins." should give you some background.

Roger


----------



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

Many thanks Roger,
Rgds Kevin


----------

